# how to keep termites out



## rebelhaten25 (Mar 21, 2007)

i been haveing a termites in my plants in the past 5 years how do yall keep them out


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 23, 2007)

termites?? never had them find a new place to grow your plants away from any decaying wood old logs rotting trees etc


----------



## missin1951 (Aug 3, 2008)

rebelhaten25 said:
			
		

> i been haveing a termites in my plants in the past 5 years how do yall keep them out


     I have been using triazide granules which is a posion,think I got the spelling right,30 to50 days without using before harvesting.Sometimes though might be a touch left.I was looking for something with no posion though.One thing I thought of trying is the in groung termite treatment they use on houses.You can by it atsome of the ace hardwares in the country.What it is you put white pine strips in the ground.You check the pine strips every so often.When they get termites on them,you replace them with the treated strip.The tirmites eat this and take it back to queen killing the nest.The kit cost around 125.00...If you have your plants spread out in different locations,then it might be diffcult with this system.Mine are spread out over a couple of miles ,so I been using posion.GRANULER SEEMS to be the easiest to use and I donnot have to keep putting it on as much. What I have been doing is putting around the outside of my plants like a burier.This seems to really help.


----------



## missin1951 (Aug 3, 2008)

Kindbud said:
			
		

> termites?? never had them find a new place to grow your plants away from any decaying wood old logs rotting trees etc


  I can tell you don't live in  Florida.They are everywhere and I been trying for years to deal with them.There isn't always nice high ground arond here with no buggs.Heck the subterrainian termite is our state bugg


----------



## papabeach1 (Aug 5, 2008)

clean up your room, find any old decay woods around..   get some remodels to change, inside and out,   spray with termite poisons   use kliz based white paint, that kills them more too..  try your best to keep it clean for 2 to 3 weeks before you can grow it in same room or  move to other place or site to grow  and watch out for spider mites


----------

